# 4-1-09 Destin East Jetty



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thought the rain was over so went out to the Destin East Jetty around 2:00 today.










Few more people out there, no one said they had caught anything. Went to the end, threw a pompano jig, gotcha and even a 2 hook rig with fresh peeled shrimp. Nothing. Then a kid comes up, starts throwing a jig, gets a hookup a little later. Nice pompano.










Then seems like the bite is on. Saw about 8 pompano brought in,starting around 3:00, mostly good sized 17-18". Everyone was using light spinning tackle, and all colors of jigs, green/white, pink/white and white/white, they seemed to like them all.










The Pompanoseemed to be concentrated off the south west end of the jetty, on the pass side. Tried the other side (ocean) but nothing bit. 



















Also say a bluefish, a spanish, and a sheepshead caught. 










Ileft around 4:00 but they were still pulling them in. Believe high tide was around 3:00. 










Stopped at the spur jetty but nothing.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

$%$%#$%W$$^%^%^%$!!!! Looks like as soon as I left the bite started. I knew I shoulda stayed! :shedevil :shedevil Thanks for the report, even though it makes me sick, LOL..


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I may make a tripor twoto fish the jetties this year. I didn't go last year when they were killing the pomps :banghead


----------



## Red 80 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sailor 50,

Much thanks for your descriptive and detailed "journal". You are a writer and a filmmaker. Always look forward to your posts. Your contributions to this forum are widely apprecitated.

"All men are equal before a fish" President Herbert Hoover

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I've caught a few this spring from Jetty East(in the background of you picture)with peeled shrimp on a two hook pompano rig..........They have been large pomps....


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome report and pics. Did the Blue and the Shepshead hit the jigs?

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

No, they were fishing with spoons or gotchas, then the Pompano started to hit and everyone switched to jigs.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Jealous!


----------

